# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ζευγαρώματα  2011- 2012

## panos70

Ποσα ζευγαρια σκευτομαστε να βαλουμε φετος και τη ρατσας, η κοινα, ο καθε ενας μας;εγω σκευτομαι να βαλω δυο ζευγαρια ενα ασπροκκοκινο μωσαικου κι ενα αρσενικο κιτρινο με ασπρη θηλυκια....ενταξη mits εσυ ξερουμε θα βαλεις τιμπραντο    αλλα δεν ξερουμε ποσα. Γιατι δεν ειναι μονο να βαζουμε αλλα να ξερουμε και τη θα τα κανουμε οταν γινουν απο 12 που εχω  30 - 40  ειναι κι αυτο ενα θεμα,αντε και δωσαμε και 10 σε φιλους, την αλλη χρονια παλη θα βαλουμε αρκετα ζευγαρια και τοτε θα εχουμε χασει τον ελενχο, και ειναι κριμα για τα ιδια τα πουλακια που δεν θα μπορουμε να τα προσφερουμε οταν γινουν  ;παρα πολλα σωστες συνθηκες υγιεινης και καλη διαβιωση

----------


## jk21

ο προγραμματισμος ξεκινα ακομα απο τα ποσα πουλια κραταμε απο την προηγουμενη χρονια και με γνωμονα επισης τι στοχους εχουμε και τι αριθμο πουλιων μπορουμε να εκθρεψουμε σωστα 
εγω θα βαλω 4 ζευγαρια  τιμπραντακια και ισως 1 καρδερινες εκτροφης ( πρωτα ο ΘΕΟς ! )

----------


## dogoulisd

Εγω θα βάλω 4ζευγαρια κόκκινα,3ζευγαρια κοινα και ένα καρδερινα καναρινι.μήπως και βγάλω καμία φωνουλα καλη.

----------


## abscanary

Φίλε Πάνο το πόσα ζευγάρια βάζουμε εξαρτάται πάντα από τον χώρο που έχουμε. Εγώ θα βάλω και φέτος 3 ζευγαράκια μαλινουά (όσα και πέρσι). Άσχετο που μου πήγαν άριστα οι γέννες πέρσι και απέκτησα 13 νέα πουλιά. Εγώ λόγω χώρου πάντα 3 ζευγάρια θα κρατάω.

----------


## Βαγγέλης

Λόγω έλλειψης χώρου φέτος,πρώτα ο Θεός να είμαστε καλά,σκέφτομαι να βάλω ένα μόνο ζευγάρι από τα γιαβράκια μου...Δεν έχω πάρει την τελική μου απόφαση ακόμα βέβαια...είδωμεν!

----------


## δημητρα

οπως λενε ολοι το θεμα ειναι ο χωρος και τι επιλογες εκανες την προηγουμενη χρονια οταν πηρες τις  γεννες
εγω θα βαλω 4 ζευγαρια με το καλο καναρινια γκλοστερ-κοινα και μωσαικα κοκκινα πρωτα ο θεος (δημητρης)
εγω θα βαλω 7-8 ζευγαρια ζευγαρια παπαγαλους μπατζι-κοκατιλ-ωδικα  πρωτα ο θεος να ειναι γερα (δημητρα)

----------


## ria

θεου θελοντος παντα εγω σκεφτομαι περαν απο τα 4 ζευγαρια παραδεισια( 2 κοινωνικων,2 java),να βαλω 1 ζευγαρι καναρινια σατινε κιτρινα μωσαικα,1 ζευγαρι λουγαρα αρχεγονα που περισυ μου πηγε πολυ καλα δινοντας μου 2 μικρα, και ισως αν παρω το θυληκο που σκεφτομαι 1 ζευγαρι καρδερινες balacanica..το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν θα ξεκινησω νωρις οπως περισυ μια γεννα το καθε ζευγαρακι πιστευω ειναι μια χαρα...περισυ ξεκινησα πολυ νωρις και με συνολο 40 πουλια(γονεις-παιδια) δεν ειχα που να τα δωσω!!!!!

----------


## andreascrete

Εγώ θα βάλω 3 ζευγάρια lovebird στο τέταρτο ζευγάρι ψάχνουμε την νύφη, 1 ζευγάρι μπατζάκια,1 ζευγάρι Ωδικά παπαγαλάκια, 1 ζευγάρι Μωσαϊκ λευκά/ κόκκινα, 2 ζευγάρια ντόπιους κάναρους κίτρινος και πράσινος με καθαρόαιμες μωσαϊκ - κόρες απο το άλλο μου ζευγάρι.

----------


## χρηστος

εγώ θα βάλω για ζευγάρωμα τα 10 ζευγάρια κοινά καναρίνια που εχω τα 2 ζευγάρια καρδερίνες και 1 ζευγάρι φλώρους 1 ζευγάρι φανέτες 3 ζευγάρια ζεμπρακια  τα παπαγαλάκια μου 
και αν βρω κοινωνικούς σπίνους και αν βρω ένα καλό θηλυκό σπίνο θα τα βάλω και αυτά για ζευγάρωμα

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πω πω..... σας ζηλευω!!!!

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο παιδια σας βλεπω ολους πολυ ορεξατους για φετος,ελπιζω ολα τα μελη να εχουν την ιδια ορεξη με εσας    :Happy0065:   :Happy0065:   :Happy0065:

----------


## yannis37

παιδιά,....ποσες γεννες βγάζετε απο ενα ζευγάρι?

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι με 3 γεννες ενα υγειες ζευγαρι ειναι οκ .εννοω 3 γεννες που μεγαλωσανε πουλακια εστω μεχρι καποια ηλικια αν για καποιο λογο αυτα πεθανανουν .βεβαια αν για καποιο λογο η αναπαραγωγη αργησει και η πτεροροια ερθει πριν συμπληρωθει 3η ολοκληρωμενη γεννα ,δεν ειναι καλη ιδεα να την αφησουμε να ολοκληρωθει αν δεν εχουν εκολλαφθει ακομα τα αυγα .ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο για την βραχυπροθεσμη και μεσοπροθεσμη κατασταση της υγειας της θηλυκιας  ! η περιοδος της αναπαραγωγης για μενα ειναι ενωση αρχες εως τελη μαρτη αναλογα τον καιρο (εξωτερικη εκτροφη ) και τελος αρχες ιουλη .φετος σε ζευγαρι που ειχε μονο 2 ολοκληρωμενες γεννες (λογω καποιου ατυχηματος στην κλουβα που οδηγησε σπασιμο αυγα μιας γεννας πριν εκκολαφθουν ) παρασυρθηκα να αφησω γεννα που εκολλαφθηκε μεσα ιουλη (ευτυχως αργησε η πτεροροια για την μανα )

----------


## xXx

> παιδιά,....ποσες γεννες βγάζετε απο ενα ζευγάρι?


4 γέννες συνήθως βάζω

----------


## xXx

8 ζευγάρια θα μπούνε σίγουρα και βλέποντας και κάνοντας

----------


## abscanary

Θηλυκά που έχουν μεγαλώσει μικρά από 2 γέννες δεν προχωρούν σε 3η. Σε 3η γέννα προχωρούν κάποιες από τις θηλυκές μου που έχουν βγάλει μια από τις 2 πρώτες γέννες άσπορη ή δεν μεγάλωσαν μικρά. Εννοείται οτι προυπόθεση είναι η άριστη προετοιμασία των πουλιών.

----------


## nikosman

φετος θα βαλω 1 ζευγαρι καρδερινες , καρδερινα*καναρα ,φλωρο*καναρα,2 ζευγαρια καναρινια κοινα

----------


## mitsman

Εγω πρωτα ο θεος θα ψαξω να βρω ενα ζευγαρι αρχικα για εμενα....

Αλλα επειδη αυτο δεν ειναι σιγουρο... χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα.......



Θα μπουν 5 Ζευγαρια τιμπραντος, ενα ζευγαρι μωζαικ κοκκινου παραγοντα, ενα ζευγαρι λευκα και τελος ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες!!!!

Αν καταφερω να βρω και ενα ζευγαρι κοκκινα ισως το δοκιμασω...

3 γεννες το ζευγαρι αν εινα καλα προετοιμασμενο τις εχει για πλακα θεωρω, ετσι ειδα περυσι το ιδιο ισως και λιγοτερο να προσπαθησω φετος!


εχω απλετο χρονο φιλε μου Παναγιωτη για τα πουλακια μου, απειρο χωρο, εχω την δυνατοτητα οικονομικα να τα προσεχω... και οσο για το που θα πανε, τα τιμπραντος θα μεινουν για πρωτη χρονια για αρκετο καιρο μαζι μου (μεχρι τους διαγωνισμους ελπιζω)....   οσο για τα υπολοιπα παντα υπαρχουν καλα παιδια που τους αξιζει να εχουν καναρινακι και το φροντιζουν αλλα οι δυσκολες μερες μας δεν επιτρεπουν την αγορα του... τοτε ειναι εδω ο mitsman να βοηθησει οσο μπορει!



Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους ευχομαι μεσα απο την  καρδια μου!!!

----------


## serafeim

εγω μονο τα μπατζακια μου θα εχω βαλει τωρα... καναρινακια ψαχνω θυληκα για του χρονου φεβρουαριο πρωτα!!!

----------


## geam

> και ισως 1 καρδερινες εκτροφης ( πρωτα ο ΘΕΟς ! )


να βάλεις να βάλεις!!!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

μια κ ανταλλαζουμε αποψεις, εγω εχω εσωτερικη εκτροφη κ αρχιζω προετοιμασια απο φεβρουαριο κ τα ενωνω αρχη μαρτη, ισως κ νωριτερα λογο οτι εχω φωτισμο κ αρκετη ζεστη και οι καναρες πυρωνουν γρηγορα.
 εσεις ποτε τα ενωνεται? 2 γεννες τις θεωρω καλες, αλλα ειναι αναλογα κ ποσα πουλακια αναθρεψαν.
καλη επιτυχια σε ολους κ με πολλα πουλια

φιλικα δημητρης

----------


## mitsman

Εγω εκανα περυσι προετοιμασια Ιανουαριο και φεβρουαριο ενωσα οποιο εβλεπα οτι ηταν ετοιμο... 24 25 26 φεβρουαριου ειχα τα πρωτα μικρα απο 3 διαφορετικα ζευγαρια......

φετος παω για εξωτερικη εκτροφη... και θα το αργησω ενα μηνα!

Εκανα 3 γεννες και μετα εβαλα τις θηλυκιες σε κλουβες πτησης ομως συνεχισαν να κανουν αυγα!

----------


## raoul

Καλημερα παιδια, καλο μηνα.

Για πρωτη μου φορα θα βαλω για αναπαραγωγη το ζευγαρακι Τιμπραντο που ηδη εχω και σκεφτομαι την αγορα ενος ζευγαριου μαυροκοκκινων καναρινιων που τα ειδα και ξετρελλαθηκα.

Παντα με τις συμβουλες σας φυσικα που για μενα ως πρωταρης ειναι πολυτιμες!

----------


## jk21

προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι σε εσωτερικο χωρο μπορει καποιος να τα ενωσει και απο αρχες φλεβαρη με σταδιακη τεχνητη αυξηση φωτισμου σε ωρες ,λιγο νωριτερα .σε εξωτερικη εκτροφη εξαρταται τον καιρο.ο μαρτης ειναι περιεργος μηνας και μια γεννα αρχες μαρτη σε εξωτερικο χωρο ,ακομα και αν επιτευχθει νωρις ,ενεχει τον κινδυνο θνησιμοτητας των εμβρυων μεσα στο αυγο απο ξαφνικες αλλαγες (σκαμπανευασματα θερμοκρασιας υγρασιας ) στις καιρικες συνθηκες .

επισης την διατροφικη προετοιμασια την ξεκινω απο μεσα δεκεμβρη με σταδιακη αυξηση ζωικης πρωτεινης και φυσικων πηγων βιταμινης ε και σεληνιου (ωστε να δοθουν ουσιες οπως η μεθειονινη ,η λυσινη που συνθετουν στον οργανισμο την καρνιτινη ,αμινοξυ με επιδραση στην αυξηση του σπερματος στους ανθρωπους αποδεδειγμενα ,η αργινινη επισης για παρομοιο λογο, που και τα τρια αυτα αμινοξεα δεν ειναι σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα παρα μονο σε 2 - 3 σπορους ταυτοχρονα και στις ζωικες πρωτεινες ...δηλαδη στην περιπτωση μας στο αυγο)  .η αυξηση της γονιμοτητας δεν γινεται σε διαστημα 3 εβδομαδων αλλα θελει πιο νωρις διατροφικη ενισχυση .αυτο που πρεπει να αυξησουμε λιγο πριν την ενωση ,ειναι η ποικιλοτητα σε σπορους και χορταρικα ωστε να μιμηθουμε την αντιστοιχη αυξησης ποικιλοτητας στη φυση

----------


## χρηστος

> προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι σε εσωτερικο χωρο μπορει καποιος να τα  ενωσει και απο αρχες φλεβαρη με σταδιακη τεχνητη αυξηση φωτισμου σε ωρες  ,λιγο νωριτερα .σε εξωτερικη εκτροφη εξαρταται τον καιρο.ο μαρτης ειναι  περιεργος μηνας και μια γεννα αρχες μαρτη σε εξωτερικο χωρο ,ακομα και  αν επιτευχθει νωρις ,ενεχει τον κινδυνο θνησιμοτητας των εμβρυων μεσα  στο αυγο απο ξαφνικες αλλαγες (σκαμπανευασματα θερμοκρασιας υγρασιας )  στις καιρικες συνθηκες .
> 
> επισης την διατροφικη προετοιμασια την ξεκινω απο μεσα δεκεμβρη με  σταδιακη αυξηση ζωικης πρωτεινης και φυσικων πηγων βιταμινης ε και  σεληνιου (ωστε να δοθουν ουσιες οπως η μεθειονινη ,η λυσινη που  συνθετουν στον οργανισμο την καρνιτινη ,αμινοξυ με επιδραση στην αυξηση  του σπερματος στους ανθρωπους αποδεδειγμενα ,η αργινινη επισης για  παρομοιο λογο, που και τα τρια αυτα αμινοξεα δεν ειναι σε μεγαλη  ποσοτητα παρα μονο σε 2 - 3 σπορους ταυτοχρονα και στις ζωικες πρωτεινες  ...δηλαδη στην περιπτωση μας στο αυγο)  .η αυξηση της γονιμοτητας δεν  γινεται σε διαστημα 3 εβδομαδων αλλα θελει πιο νωρις διατροφικη ενισχυση  .αυτο που πρεπει να αυξησουμε λιγο πριν την ενωση ,ειναι η ποικιλοτητα  σε σπορους και χορταρικα ωστε να μιμηθουμε την αντιστοιχη αυξησης  ποικιλοτητας στη φυση


  αυτό ισχύει και για τα άγρια όπως καρδερίνες και γενικά για όλα τα άγρια

----------


## jk21

χρηστο αν ρωτας (δεν βλεπω ερωτηματικο ) καπως ετσι ειναι για εξωτερικο χωρο .μαλιστα πρεπει καποιος να εκμεταλευεται και τροφες απο τη φυση που εμφανιζονται σε ποσοτητα την εποχη της εναρξης του ζευγαρωματος (ανοιξη ) και να τις παρεχει ,γιατι ενστικτα αιωνων δεν ξεχνιουνται με 1 ή 2 γενιες γεννημενες σε αιχμαλωσια .ο ζοχος ,ο ταραξακος πχ ειναι δυο τετοιες περιπτωσεις που πρεπει καποιος να δινει με σπορο σε ημιωριμη μορφη πανω στο κλαδι του.σε εσωτερικο χωρο ισως και κει να μπορει καποιος να ξεκινησει πιο νωρις με τροπο που περιεγραψα αλλα επειδη τα ενστικτα ειναι ακομα νωπα ,δυσκολο να εχει χαθει πληρως το βιολογικο ρολοι

----------


## χρηστος

οπότε λογικά ξεκινάω από τον Μάρτιο περίπου για τα άγρια 
εγώ και τώρα βάζω ταραξακο και ζοχό μέσα στο κλουβί τον ξεριζώνω και τον βάζω σε γλαστράκι και ετσι το τρώνε ζωντανό το φυτό  και το απολαμβάνουν καθώς  και ραδίκια και σπανάκι 
όταν λες ζωική πρωτεΐνη πρέπει να δίνω και σκουλήκια

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο δινε αλλα τοτε θα δινεις και με το ανθος του μολις θα εχει κλεισει πριν ξαναανοιξει να φανει ο γνωστος << κλεφτης >> .τοτε ο σπορος ειναι καταλληλος και θα δινεις καθημερινα και σε ποσοτητα ακομα και αν ειναι σε βαρος του ετοιμου μιγματος ! η καλυτερη ζωικη πρωτεινη ειναι το αυγο .αρκει να σου το τρωνε και να το ταιζουν στα μικρα .δες την συνταγη αυγοτροφης για ιθαγενη .σαν προσθετο οταν εχουν μικρα μπορεις να προσθετεις ειτε σαλιγκαρι βραστο που λεω εκει ή και σκουληκια αλλα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα ειναι φορεις καποιας ασθενειας γιατι τα αβραστα καμμια φορα ειναι ψιλοεπικινδυνα .βεβαια στη φυση αβραστα τα επιλεγουν ,οπως επισης και την μελιγκρα που υπαρχει πανω στα φυτα 

(...μην επεκταθουμε και ξεφυγουμε μονο απο το θεμα )

----------


## χρηστος

οκ με κάλυψες πλήρως  :Happy0159:

----------


## mitsman

Μην ξεχασετε να κρατησετε καλες σημειωσεις.....

του χρονου θελω την παραμικρη λεπτομερια!!!!

Να κανουμε τον πιο πληρη απολογισμο για ενα τετοιο θεμα

*Απολογισμός αναπαραγωγής σεζόν 2011*

----------


## xXx

πλάκα πλάκα εγώ τα έχω γράψει σε κάρτες αλλά δεν τα έχω ξεδιαλύνει από τότε να τα γράψω σαν σούμα σε ένα χαρτί

----------


## mitsman

Για κανε τα κουμαντα σου και βαλε στο αλλο θεμα....
και ετοιμασε νεες καρτες για τα ζευγαρωματα που μας ερχονται!!!

----------


## xXx

πρέπει να τα καταγράψω για να αφαιρέσω και όσα πουλιά έδωσα καθώς και τις απώλειές μου

----------


## Avdiritis

Επειδή θέλω να πιστεύω πως σε όλους μας αρέσει η τεχνολογία, ένα πολύ καλό και εύχρηστο πρόγραμμα είναι το BirdsEvolutionPro το οποίο είναι δωρεάν και βοηθά στο να οργανώσει κάποιος την εκτροφή του, με καρτέλα για το κάθε πουλί (γεννημένο, αγορασμένο, δοσμένο κτλ) με επίσης καρτέλα για τα ζευγαρώματα ώστε να αποφεύγονται στο μέλλον αιμομιξίες...σίγουρα είναι πιο χρήσιμο για μεγάλες εκτροφές, αλλά εφόσον είδα τον Δημήτρη(mitsman) με τόσα ζευγάρια σίγουρα θα του φανεί ενδιαφέρον να φύγει απο τα τετράδια και τα μολύβια και να τα έχει όλα οργανωμένα και να τα παρακολουθεί απλά με ένα κλικ  :Happy: 

Όσο για τα δικά μου ζευγάρια, απο 3 θα προσπαθήσω να πάρω μικρά, 2 λευκά μοσαϊκά, 1 κόκκινα έντονα και φέτος θα έχω και τη πρώτη επαφή με καρδερίνες εκτροφής, αν και είναι νωρίς για ευχές μακάρι όλοι μας να πάρουμε αυτό που θέλουμε απο τα πουλάκια μας και να είναι μια χρονιά καλύτερη απο τη προηγούμενη.

----------


## mitsman

Το εχω υποψιν μου το προγραμμα και θα φροντισω να το εχω μεχρι την εναρξη της αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου... απλα δεν εχω την εφαρμογη ακομη!

----------


## Avdiritis

Εμένα Δημήτρη χτες έπεσε μπροστά μου και το κατέβασα και απο ότι είδα είναι αρκετά απλό, λέω σίγά σιγά να αρχήσω να το συμπληρώνω για τα πουλιά μου μιας και κρατά και ιατρικό ιστορικό για κάθε ασθένεια που έχουν περάσει και τα φάρμακα που πήραν.

----------


## goshalim

Καλημερα παιδια 

Εστω και λιγακι καθυστεριμενα αφου δεν εχω δει το θεμα αυτο, φετος προγραμματιζω οπως και περσυ γυρω στα 85 ζευγαρια καναρινια 1 ζευγαρι γκουλτιανς και 1 ζευγαρακι ζεμπρουλες.

Τα καναρινια που ζευγαρωνω ειναι .

1) Κοκκινα 
2) Κοκκινα Μωσαικα
3) Αχατες Κοκκινου Μωσαικου
4) Γκλοστερ
5) Ασπρα Υπολειπομενα
6) Μαυροκοκκινα
7)Φαιο 
8) Κιτρινα Λοιποχρωμικα

----------


## ria

παιδια το προγραμμα αυτο το εχω εγω και πραγματικα ειναι πολυ καλο το χρησιμοποιω 3 χρονια απο τοτε που ειχα μονο 3 ζευγαρια ..τωρα με τοσα πουλια με βοηθα παρα πολυ..επισης μπορεις να φτιαξεις καρτελα κατι σαν ταυτοτητα για το καθε πουλι που δινεις με φωτο και απο τι γονεις εχει βγει τι φορεας μεταλλαξης ειναι κτλ..ειναι ευχρηστο αν μαθεις λιγο να το δουλευεις..πριν 2 χρονια ειχα ταυτοτητες για ολα τα πουλακια που εδινα ωστε και οι νεοι ιδιοκτητες να ξερουν τι πουλακι θα παρουν..φετος το αμελησα λιγο..παρολα αυτα για μεγαλη εκτροφη το συστηνω ανεπιφιλακτα

----------


## thrillos

Καθότι πρωτάρης με τα καναρίνια, φέτος θα είναι η πρώτη προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής του ζευγαριού Γκλόστερ που έχω. Ήδη έχω αρχίσει να "ξεσκονίζω" όλα τα σχετικά άρθρα του forum και με τη βοήθεια σας και τις συμβουλές σας πιστεύω να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## mitsman

Ευθυμη ευχομαι να το ζησεις.... μονο αυτο σου λεω!!!! οταν το ζησεις θα καταλαβεις και θα κολλησεις!

----------


## panos70

> Ευθυμη ευχομαι να το ζησεις.... μονο αυτο σου λεω!!!! οταν το ζησεις θα καταλαβεις και θα κολλησεις!


    Αυτο επαθα κι εγω οταν το προτο εζησα μετα κολλησα ασχημα μεχρι σημερα.....και δεν ξερω για ποσα χρονια ακομη,εγω κατεβασα ενα προγραμμα γεννων και το εκτυπωσα σε Α3 και το εχω κανει πινακα και το εχω κρεμασει στην πορτα της αποθηκης απο μεσα φυσικα και ειναι πολυ ευκολο και πρακτικο

----------


## mitsman

Σε δυο τρια χρονακια Πανο εσυ θα κατεβεις σε διαγωνισμους... χα α  αχχ  χα

----------


## soc

καλησπερα σε ολους!!!εχω ενα αρσενικο gloster κορωνα κ θελω να μου πειτε γνωμες με τι ειδος θυληκο καναρινιου νατο ζευγαρωσω φετος!!!σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## xXx

με ένα θηλυκό consort...

καλό είναι να μας πεις μερικά πράγματα για σένα εδώ
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...85%CE%BC%CE%B5

και αν θέλεις δείξε με και τους φτερωτούς σου φίλους εδώ
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...83%CE%B1%CF%82

----------


## soc

> με ένα θηλυκό consort...
> 
> καλό είναι να μας πεις μερικά πράγματα για σένα εδώ
> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdisplay.php?160-Θέλουμε-να-σας-γνωρίσουμε
> 
> και αν θέλεις δείξε με και τους φτερωτούς σου φίλους εδώ
> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdisplay.php?161-Συστήστε-μας-και-τους-φτερωτούς-συντρόφους-σας


σας ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες που μου δωσατε

----------


## maroct42008

καλησπερα σε όλους. Αν όλα πανε καλά από θέμα υγείας των πουλιών θα βάλω για φέτος 6 ζευγάρια κοινά καναρίνια.

----------


## soc

εκτος απο θηλυκό consort μπορω να τον ζευγαρωσω με κανενα αλλο ειδος?

----------


## xXx

με ότι θες μπορείς να το ζευγαρώσεις καλό είναι να το βάλεις με gloster όμως

----------


## panos70

Αν θελεις να συνεχισεις τη ρατσα θα σου ελεγα να βαλεις γκλοστερ αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει με οτι θελεις αρκει να μην εχει κορωνα

----------


## jk21

... κορωνα λεγεται λογω οτι εχει  σκουφι  αν δεν ξερεις .δεν πρεπει σε καμμια περιπτωση το θηλυκο πουλι να εχει και κεινο σκουφι ,οτι ρατσα και να ειναι γιατι λογω γονιδιακου κωλληματος στα μικρα υπαρχει θνησιμοτητα !

----------


## soc

σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις πληροφοριες που μου δωσατε....να ειστε καλα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Εγώ θα βάλω πρώτα ο θεός αν ήμαστε καλά 2 ζευγαρια κινά καναρινιά και αν κατσι και 1 ζευγάρι Gloster

----------


## panos70

Aντε ακομα δεν βαλατε τιποτα ;εγω εχω και μικρα

----------


## Ηρακλής

Της τελευταίες ήμερες ο καιρός έχει χαλαση στην αθηνα Πανο και γενικός έχουμε πολλά σκαμπανεβάσματα του κερου!!!

----------


## panos70

Κοιτα αν τα εχεις εξω θα πας με τον καιρο και θα περιμενεις την ανοιξη αλλα εγω που τα εχω σε ειδικο χωρο με θερμανση και φως τοτε τα πραγματα αλαζουν

----------


## Nick

Εγώ φέτος θα βάλω 
1 ζευγάρι Malinua
1 ζευγάρι Timbrado
1 ζευγάρι αχάτες κόκκινους 
1 ζευγάρι αχάτες τοπάζιο κίτρινο έντονο
1 ζευγάρι φλώρια 
2 ζευγάρια καρδερίνες
1 ζευγάρι κοκατιλ 
και περιμένω και ένα ζευγάρι καρδερίνες Σιβηρίας

----------


## juamx214

Εγω θα βάλω 2 καναρινια κοινα και 1 ζευγαρι καρδερινες εκτροφης (αν και δεν εχω πολλες ελπιδες.........) και τα society!

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι εκτροφης και διαβασεις οσα γραφουμε στο αντιστοιχο υποφορουμ για μιγματα σπορων ,διατροφη στην φυση και δινεις και μια καλη αυγοτροφη ολα θα πανε καλα .εισαι στα μεγαρα με τα χωραφια διπλα σου γεματα απο τροφες που η καρδερινα επιλεγει στη φυση .να τους προμηθευεις σχεδον σε καθημερινη βαση εστω και μονο να αλλαζουν παραστασεις και να ασχολουνται και ας μην τα τρωνε ολα .και μονο η προσπαθεια αρκει !

----------


## juamx214

Θα προσπαθησω μονο και μόνο γιατι δυσκολεύτικα να τις βρω! Απο οτι διαβαζα για Απρίλιο τις προετοιμάζω. Σωστα; Προς το παρον τις έχω στο ρελαντι....!!!

----------


## tliotis

Εγω θα βαλω 2 ζευγαρια μαλινουα καναρινακια εσωτερικης εκτροφης

----------


## jk21

> Θα προσπαθησω μονο και μόνο γιατι δυσκολεύτικα να τις βρω! Απο οτι διαβαζα για Απρίλιο τις προετοιμάζω. Σωστα; Προς το παρον τις έχω στο ρελαντι....!!!



ειδικα αν τις εχεις εξω ναι .και μεσα τοτε ειναι καλυτερα αν και πιστευω οτι η καρδερινα πρεπει να εκτρεφεται εξω και σε καταλληλο περιβαλλον .ρελαντι; εξαρταται πως το εννοεις .οτι υπαρχει αφθονο στη φυση για αυτες να το δινεις μαζι με τα σπορια τους ... ψαξε για διπσακο (teasle thistle ) και οτι αγκαθι εχει ακομα πανω σπορο .θα βρεις και γαρδελοχορτο αλλα με μετρο .ζωχο αν και ειναι νωρις για σπορο ,σαν χορτο οσο θελεις καθε μερα εναλλαξ με τσουκνιδα .περιλλα περισσοτερη στην τροφη απο τωρα εκτος αν εχεις μιγμα που εχει αρκετη (πχ το carduelidi της manitoba ) .η γονιμοτητα δεν ενισχυεται σε ενα μονο μηνα ,ουτε πυρωνει ενα πουλι νωριτερα απο τροφη οταν εξω εχει κρυο και η μερα ειναι μικρη ακομα

----------


## takism3

λοιπον εγω θα βαλω 2ζευγαρια lizard χρυσα...6 ζευγαρια μωσαικα ασπρο-κοκκινο...5 ζευγαρια ασπρο-κιτρινο γερμανικα σκουφατα...2 κοκκινα..2 αχατες σατινε μωσαικα κοκκινα.....1 ζευγαρι φαιο μωσαικο κιτρινο...καμμια 10αρια κοινα...2 ζευγαρια καρδερινες...και καποιες καναρες για καρδερινοκαναρα...πιστευω φετος να πανε ολα καλα.....καλη αναπαραγωγικη σεζον..!!

----------


## georgekouk

120 ζευγάρια αχάτες κόκκινα μωσαϊκά, 80 ζευγάρια μαυροκόκκινα μωσαϊκά, 20 ζευγάρια μαύρα λευκά, 30 ζευγάρια κίτρινα μωσαϊκά, και τέλος 50 ζευγάρια αχάτες κόκκινους.
Σύνολο : 300 ζευγάρια - το μηδενικό της δεκάδας το ψέμα = *30* ζευγάρια.

----------


## mitsman

> Σύνολο : 300 ζευγάρια - το μηδενικό της δεκάδας το ψέμα = *30* ζευγάρια.


Προς το παρον το επαθα το εγκεφαλικο μου!!!!!

Καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## takism3

> Προς το παρον το επαθα το εγκεφαλικο μου!!!!!
> 
> Καλη επιτυχια!!!


χαχααχα.....

----------


## jk21

...εγω να δεις ! λεω για μια στιγμη ,τι κανει ο ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ και τον ειχα για σοβαρο ... πως θα τα ελεγχει τοσα πουλια ; καλε μου φιλε μας ψαρωσες αγρια   ::   :bye:

----------


## georgekouk

Για τα 30 θέλω 30-45 λεπτά την ημέρα κατά την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής. Άρα για 300 πόσα θα θέλω; 5-6 ώρες! 
Θα μου πείτε τι είσαι ...μηχανάκι και κάνεις 1 - 1,5 λεπτό στο κάθε ζευγάρι; Άντε να κάνω 2 λεπτά το πρωί, και άλλο 1,5 το απόγεμα. Όλα είναι θέμα οργάνωσης και αυτοματισμών.
Επειδή είμαι σοβαρός...γι αυτό ψάρωσες Δημήτρη μου!

----------


## panos70

> georgekouk 
> 120 ζευγάρια αχάτες κόκκινα μωσαϊκά, 80 ζευγάρια μαυροκόκκινα μωσαϊκά, 20 ζευγάρια μαύρα λευκά, 30 ζευγάρια κίτρινα μωσαϊκά, και τέλος 50 ζευγάρια αχάτες κόκκινους.
> Σύνολο : 300 ζευγάρια - το μηδενικό της δεκάδας το ψέμα = *30* ζευγάρια.


  Εγω τα επαιξα οταν το πρωτο διαβασα....... λεω τη παει να κανει ο Γιωργος .......και μετα αρχισαν τα .......γελια χα χα χα

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο δεν ειναι θεμα χρονου αλλα και χωρου .ακομα και αποκλειστικη σου απασχοληση να γινοτανε ,μια τετοια εκταση εκτροφης απαιτει πολλαπλασιο χωρο αλλιως με μαθηματικη ακριβεια οδηγει σε καποια επιδημια που θα αποδεκατισει την εκτροφη ... σαν εκτροφεας που εχεις σχεση με συλλογους αρα και με αλλους μεγαλους (σε αριθμο πουλιων ) εκτροφεις θα εχεις ακουσει για τετοιες περιπτωσεις στο παρελθον αρκετες !

----------


## fadom1

εγώ έχω πάντα ελάχιστα ζευγάρια.. φέτος για μια ακόμη χρονία θα βάλω 2 ζευγαράκια.. Κάθε χρόνο τα βάζω μαζί αρχές φλεβάρη και πάνε πολύ καλά. Φέτος δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμη αν θα τα κάνω εσσωτερικά αναπαραγωγή, αν και έχουν αρχίσει να έχουν διάθεση για ζευγάρωμα, γιατί τα έχω συνηθίσει να ζευγαρώνουν τέτοια εποχή.. Θα δούμε τις επόμενες μέρες..

----------


## jorgito

*σας χαιρετώ όλους ..*
παιδιά συγνώμη τι γίνετε ? θα πάθω τίποτα με αυτά που διαβάζω !! 
10+6+12+8 ο 1ος, 7+5 +30 ο 2ος και .. 36+60+170 ο άλλος, μου ΄φυγε ο τάκος.
ευτυχώς που το μαζέψατε λίγο στο τέλος και συνήλθα ..αχαχα  :Happy0062: 
είπα και΄γω τι δουλειά έχω εδώ με τους (επαγγελματίες)!!
__________________________________________________  ____

στα δικά μου τώρα,
πήρα μια *κανάρα* πριν 10 ημέρες για τον καρδερίνο μου, μήπως βγάλω κάτι ..
τα έβαλα μαζί προχθές καλά έκανα ? *θέλω οδηγίες* προς ναυτηλωμένους.  :: 
*1 καναρίνο* (fragouli) τενόρο   *************... (ξέρει ο mitsman)
τον mosaic θα τον βάλω του χρόνου να αποκτήσω και ΄γω εμπειρία. 
και φυσικά τα 2 μου μπάτζι (άσχετο) μερικοι ξέρουν, και φαίνεται ο αρσενικός ωρίμασε.

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Είσαι καθόλα τυχερός που έχεις φίλο τον loveCARDUELIS, θα σε βοηθήσω φίλτατε τι να κάνω!!!!!   χαχαχαχα
Λοιπόν ...... περιεγραψέ μου τον χώρο σου ...
Δεύτερον γνωρίζεις τις ενδείξεις πυρώματος μιας καρδερίνας?? Ωστε να μου την περιγράψεις για να δώ σε τι φάση είναι ....
Η κανάρα είναι πυρωμένη? (φαντάζομαι πώς ναί) ....
Ξεκινάμε με αυτά ...

----------


## jorgito

> Είσαι καθόλα τυχερός που έχεις φίλο τον loveCARDUELIS, θα σε βοηθήσω φίλτατε τι να κάνω!!!!!   χαχαχαχα
> Λοιπόν ...... περιεγραψέ μου τον χώρο σου ...
> Δεύτερον γνωρίζεις τις ενδείξεις πυρώματος μιας καρδερίνας?? Ωστε να μου την περιγράψεις για να δώ σε τι φάση είναι ....
> Η κανάρα είναι πυρωμένη? (φαντάζομαι πώς ναί) ....
> Ξεκινάμε με αυτά ...


*αα γειά σου σύντροφε !! αχαχα ..*
τα πουλιά τα έχω στο μπαλκόνι, βορινό και βλέπουν ανατολικά τον Υμμητό όταν σκάει ο ήλιος μια χαρά με πολλή θέα. 
έχω κάθε πουλί σε κλουβί τα συνηθισμένα και προχθές όπως έγραψα έβαλα την κανάρα στον καρδερινο ..

για τα υπόλοιπα !! δεν.. τίποτα ούτε για την κανάρα !!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Θεωρω δυσκολο εως αδυνατο τουτη την περιοδο σε εξωτερικο χωρο, να εχει πυρωσει η καρδερινα... Βαλε τα χωρια τα πουλια, αλλα να βλεπονται. Χορηγησε αυγοτροφη στον καρδερινο και σκευασμα που να περιεχει βιταμινη Ε και υπομονη μεχρι να ανοιξει ο καιρος!

----------


## jk21

σημερα γυρισα απο βολο και βρηκα και τις 4 φωλιες φτιαγμενες στα καναρινια .τα ειχα ενωσει τη δευτερα το βραδυ .το κακο ειναι οτι στον κατω οροφο βρηκα στην μια πλευρα του που εχω χωρισει απο την αλλη και τα 4 πουλια (2 ζευγαρια ) .παροτι εχω βαλει χωρισμα βρισκουν ενα ευασθητο σημειο που ειχα καλυψει με κατι αλλα το σπρωξανε ... αν και ξερω πια θηλυκια εχει φτιαξει ,πια φωλια ,αν δω κανενα αυγο σε 2-3 μερες δεν θα ξερω τον πατερα .εκτος αν μου δειξουν ξεκαθαρα τις προτιμησεις τους

----------


## jorgito

> Θεωρω δυσκολο εως αδυνατο τουτη την περιοδο σε εξωτερικο χωρο, να εχει πυρωσει η καρδερινα... Βαλε τα χωρια τα πουλια, αλλα να βλεπονται. Χορηγησε αυγοτροφη στον καρδερινο και σκευασμα που να περιεχει βιταμινη Ε και υπομονη μεχρι να ανοιξει ο καιρος!



*Γιώργο* καταλαβαίνω μας έχει σκίσει φέτος ο καιρός, παρ΄αυτά να τα αφήσω μαζί τα πουλάκια ?
να γνωριστούν καλύτερα ή δεν κάνει ? έχω και τον αρσενικό καναρίνο από πάνω σωστά ? ή τα χαλάει ..

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Δεν χρειάζεται να γνωριστούν φίλε Ζανέα. Καλό θα είναι τουλάχιστον να βλέπονται, αν και ούτε αυτό επιβάλλεται.
Όπως σου είπα, ετοίμασε καλά τον καρδερίνο σου, χορήγησε πλούσιο μείγμα, αυγό η αυγοτροφή και βιτ.Ε!
Και υπομονή ...... ότι άλλο εδώ είμαστε

----------


## jorgito

> Δεν χρειάζεται να γνωριστούν φίλε Ζανέα. Καλό θα είναι τουλάχιστον να βλέπονται, αν και ούτε αυτό επιβάλλεται.
> Όπως σου είπα, ετοίμασε καλά τον καρδερίνο σου, χορήγησε πλούσιο μείγμα, αυγό η αυγοτροφή και βιτ.Ε!
> Και υπομονή ...... ότι άλλο εδώ είμαστε


ευχαριστώ Γιώργο ..
τον καναρίνο να τον έχω από πάνω (κλουβί) ή όχι ?
οκ τα χωρίζω και ενισχύω το αρσ. καρδερίνο ..
 την θηλυκιά δεν της δίνω τίποτα ? α και *κάτι άλλο χθες* λόγω κρύου τα έβαλα μέσα και έιδα 
η κανάρα να ανοιγει τα φτερά να ψιλοφωνάζει και με ανοιχτό το ράμφός !!? τον διώχνει ή τον προκάλεί ??

ρε που έμπλεξα .. αλλά από μικρός είχα πουλιά και μου άρεσαν !! :Humming Bird A:

----------

